# What's Everyone Totin' Opening Day



## 7dawg9 (Aug 22, 2017)

What gauge and model are y'all using for the dove opener? I'm trying to decide between a 12 gauge Ithaca Model 37 and a Beretta 20 ga O/U.


----------



## smoothie (Aug 22, 2017)

Mmmmm go with the model 37. I'm either using a fox 12 or a manufrance model 32 16


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 23, 2017)

Yildiz A71 20 gauge.


----------



## casey0802 (Aug 23, 2017)

a lot of water and gatorade


----------



## homey (Aug 23, 2017)

Beretta 391 20 ga 30'' barrel Pure Gold 015 choke 7/8 0z 7.5s  Also agree plenty of water and Gatorade


----------



## robo1211 (Aug 23, 2017)

Stoeger M3000 is ready to cycle through some shells.


----------



## JHannah92 (Aug 23, 2017)

SX3 12ga.  Prob take out my old 870 wingmaster 20ga on day 2.


----------



## savannahsdad (Aug 23, 2017)

1963 Belgian Browning Auto 5 Twenty.  Ditto on the H2O.


----------



## dawgvet (Aug 23, 2017)

1969 Belgian Browning Auto-5 12 ga 1 1/8 #7 1/2s. 
Double ditto on water and Gatorade


----------



## FordGuy27 (Aug 23, 2017)

Haven't decided between my benelli Vinci -12g  or my franchi instinct L O/U - 12g.. 1 1/8 oz 7.5's or maybe 8's.. Guess it depends on how many times I want to miss in a row...


----------



## mose (Aug 23, 2017)

Yildiz A71 20ga w/ the 870 in the truck. Just hope to do some shooting. Fields I hunt have been hammered by the hogs from what I hear.


----------



## GLS (Aug 23, 2017)

Haven't made up my mind.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 24, 2017)

I can miss 'em as good with one as the other.


----------



## Big Tom (Aug 24, 2017)

Two Parkers.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Aug 24, 2017)

Opening weekend lineup is m2 20ga, m1 12ga, model 12 16ga


----------



## PappyHoel (Aug 24, 2017)

Browning Sweet 16


----------



## Totaloutdoorsman (Aug 24, 2017)

Benelli M2 12ga primary. 870 as back up.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 24, 2017)

Benelli Super Black Eagle with some personal touches.


----------



## cam88 (Aug 24, 2017)

Escort 12G or 20G don't know yet...


----------



## CaptPaul (Aug 24, 2017)

Stevens sxs 16


----------



## cgrover1 (Aug 25, 2017)

My wife will be shooting her new M2, and I'll be shooting my SBEII.  Had to share a pic of the new realtree original pattern on them.


----------



## Steven037 (Aug 26, 2017)

A400 20 I just got. Softest shooting gun I've ever shot. I'll have my A400 extreme 12 for a back up.


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Aug 26, 2017)

A combo of my new Benelli Montefeltro 12 and my old trusty early mid 90'S SBE I 12 that just got back from the factory with some new parts. Looking forward to it!


----------



## smoothie (Aug 26, 2017)

GLS said:


> Haven't made up my mind.



Use the French gun!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 27, 2017)

12gauge Beretta A301 with  Improved Cylinder barrel. Circa 1968 model.


----------



## GACory (Aug 27, 2017)

20ga Benelli Cordoba with a 12 ga Winchester SX3 as backup


----------



## mwood1985 (Aug 27, 2017)

Probably my Franchi affinity 20ga. I might take my grandpa's AH fox for a few shots. I always take my Sweet 16 out for a few hunts too


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 28, 2017)

Browning Cynergy o/u opening day

2nd day prob a Benelli Vinci


----------



## Hankus (Aug 28, 2017)

Maxus, if it shows out I'll swap to the 870.

Ol Man is totin the Light Twelve with an 870 backup


----------



## abrannon (Aug 28, 2017)

Browning Cynergy 12 GA.


----------



## doublebarrel (Aug 28, 2017)

If they call for rain my old 16 gauge Fox sterlingworth.BB


----------



## smoothie (Aug 28, 2017)

doublebarrel said:


> If they call for rain my old 16 gauge Fox sterlingworth.BB



Those are great guns!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 29, 2017)

cgrover1 said:


> My wife will be shooting her new M2, and I'll be shooting my SBEII.  Had to share a pic of the new realtree original pattern on them.



Love that camo!


----------



## Setter Jax (Aug 29, 2017)

*New Dove Gun*

Trying this baby out opening day......


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 29, 2017)

Yeldiz O/U- Lite 12


----------



## chase870 (Aug 30, 2017)

Depends on the field most likely a .410 or 28 gauge I don't think I'll need any thing bigger till the later hunts. Regardless of gauge it will be a 870


----------



## SC Hunter (Aug 30, 2017)

My girlfriend will have my A5 and I'll be shooting my stoeger 3020. She insist on shooting that hard kicking browning not my idea. We will have my 1100 for a back up gun if one messes up.


----------



## ugajay (Aug 30, 2017)

My late Papa's sweet 16 he gave me the day I was born. No amount of money could buy that gun...


----------



## JustinR06 (Aug 30, 2017)

Remington V3 12ga


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 31, 2017)

Yildiz A71 20


----------



## Rabun (Aug 31, 2017)

Going with a pair of Benelli's Montefeltro's...12ga for my Son shooting 2 3/4 inch winchester 7.5 game loads and 20ga for me shooting 3" fiocchi 7.5 game loads.  1 1/8 oz shot in both.

First dove shoot for my Son so giving him a little more fire power.  First time for me using a 20 ga...was either that or an 835 Mossy ultimag...I'm getting old so opted for lighter gun.

We will be around Montezuma GA and looks like the weather is going to cooperate 

Safe hunting all


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 31, 2017)

Rabun said:


> Going with a pair of Benelli's Montefeltro's...12ga for my Son shooting 2 3/4 inch winchester 7.5 game loads and 20ga for me shooting 3" fiocchi 7.5 game loads.  1 1/8 oz shot in both.
> 
> First dove shoot for my Son so giving him a little more fire power.  First time for me using a 20 ga...was either that or an 835 Mossy ultimag...I'm getting old so opted for lighter gun.
> 
> ...




If you are going for a lighter gun, then I would ditch the 3" shells. 7/8 oz loads are plenty for dove and if you want to step it up, plenty of 1 oz loads out there as well.

Heck, I'd give the 20 to your son as well, assuming he is younger. More fire power won't make up for lack of form and if he's getting beat all afternoon by the 12 it might not be fun for him. 

Regardless, y'all have fun and wear them out!!!


----------



## Rabun (Aug 31, 2017)

Dustin Pate said:


> If you are going for a lighter gun, then I would ditch the 3" shells. 7/8 oz loads are plenty for dove and if you want to step it up, plenty of 1 oz loads out there as well.
> 
> Heck, I'd give the 20 to your son as well, assuming he is younger. More fire power won't make up for lack of form and if he's getting beat all afternoon by the 12 it might not be fun for him.
> 
> Regardless, y'all have fun and wear them out!!!




Agree...form over firepower wins out.  He's 26 so plenty of stature for the 12 and he's got more confidence/experience with the 12 shooting ducks.  I'll have a mix of 20ga 2 3/4 as well but thought I would start with the 3's first and see how it goes....based on my form the more lead I can sling the better  We can trade guns if he wants to and will also have a 20ga condor in the truck for backup if we both decide to shoot 20's.  I may need a Sherpa to get everything to the field.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## UncleLee (Sep 1, 2017)

Old faithful . . . Beretta Diamond Pigeon 12


----------



## Lane_H (Sep 3, 2017)

Sweet 16


----------



## mossyoakpro (Sep 4, 2017)

PappyHoel said:


> Browning Sweet 16



Pappy,

Have you been able to find any 16 flats anywhere?  I've got a Wingmaster 16 that I love but can't find any shells


----------



## kenforbus (Sep 4, 2017)

Winchester 101 12 gauge, Shells were Browning 71/2 shot.


----------



## UncleLee (Sep 5, 2017)

mossyoakpro said:


> Pappy,
> 
> Have you been able to find any 16 flats anywhere?  I've got a Wingmaster 16 that I love but can't find any shells



Where are you?  I can get them through our gun club and get to you if close to Savannah.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 5, 2017)

Winchester 1400 20 gauge and 7/8 ounce 8s did the job.


----------



## Beretta682 (Sep 7, 2017)

My great grandfathers double barrel 16 gauge from the 30's.


----------



## Rocket101 (Sep 9, 2017)

Stoeger M3500


----------

